
Show HN: Draftss – Graphic design services on subscription model - aminmemon
http://draftss.com/
======
jumboking
I don't understand how are you able to provide unlimited designs for such
cheap pricing?

~~~
mn77
That's because The startup plan ($259/month) and the pro plan ($349/month)
allow for 1 task at a time. Since each task typically takes a few days, it's
not quite unlimited in practice. Pricing seems reasonable tbh, and service
looks interesting. I guess ultimately it comes down to the quality of the
designs that you get for your money.

~~~
aminmemon
Rightly said, startup plan and pro plan allow upto one task at a time whereas
the enterprise package can have upto 6 tasks running simultaneously. Every
task has an average time for completion as equivalent to what it would take
for a dedicated designer. The quality of deliverables can be found
[http://www.draftss.com/#portfolio](http://www.draftss.com/#portfolio)

------
tripled
How many client do you have so far? and when did you launch?

~~~
aminmemon
We currently have less than 10 clients since our public beta launch a
fortnight ago.

